# Active Autowerke 335 Exhaust for Sedan and Coupe ** Updated With Vids**



## ActiveAutowerke (Apr 19, 2006)

*Hello Board,*

We have completed all R&D on our 335 exhaust and are ready to release. We have had a couple vehicles testing our exhaust including one in California and two local cars. We have gone through a couple different variations to get the tone right where we want it. The exhaust is made out of 304 stainless steel with 90 mm tips and an X pipe. After testing two different designs we concluded that the x pipe was a must. *We will provide a short clip so you get the idea. We have already begun taking pre orders. We will be offering them at an introductory price for the entire month of July*. There are also package prices available as well for the Active Autowerke 335 Exhaust and AA/Xede Package.

Power increases are ~12-15 rwhp on a stock car. With our programming we are noticing higher gains due to exhaust being less restrictive and X pipe (scavenging) design.

*Weight Savings:*
*Our exhaust weighs ~39 lbs compared to stock which is ~82.*

*Active Autowerke Exhaust-
List Price $1650 
July Introductory Price- $1485*

Active Autowerke Programmed Xede- $1200 with free Valet Switch & Programming

*Package Price for AA/Xede and Exhaust- $2550 for month of July only.*

*PICS:*


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

wow 40# lighter than stock? Very cool!


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice work. I wish I had the 335 to add to your exhaust system.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Nice:thumbup: Please post a picture of the Dyno Graph


----------

